# Write speed effect quality?



## vieya

Does the write speed when burning discs CD/DVD/Blu-ray etc effect the quality of the recording and contents of the recording?


----------



## StrangleHold

No, not unless you start getting errors while burning.


----------



## bomberboysk

Actually in a sense yes, as you have a much higher chance for errors.


----------



## tremmor

i do not have blue ray but wish i did. not at the top of my list right now.
On the other hand my comment was related to very small files. that is the only time ive ever had a problem. always burn dvd big files max speed. 
if thousands of small files like word files or similar that id where the burn did not complete. i would have to burn at a lower speed. large files what ever they are have never been a problem. just small.


----------



## linkin

It would only cause errors or become highly likely if you have an old or dodgy drive. I know from experience with this... after 7 years, my cd burner would no longer write at 52x without errors, then not at 48x and so on.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

It's my understanding that if you set the CD/DVD burner to a slower burn rate, that the burn will be sort of "deeper" into the actual disc medium.  Theoretically, this means that if you take a CD burned at a high burn rate and a CD burned at a slow burn rate, and gave them both a light scratch, the CD that was burned slower would less susceptible to skip, than the one that was burned faster.

I don't have any proof or documentation for this though; any comments/corrections are welcome.

Davis


----------



## gamerman4

CDs - not really
DVDs - yes, there are varyign qualities of DVDs, cheap DVDs may "support" 16x but you will get many errors. You can order Taiyo Yuden dvds, which are some of the best, Sony also makes high quality DVDs that won't give you errors on high speeds.
Blu-Ray - probably even easier to get errors than DVDs, always use high quality discs.


----------



## konsole

I would say the higher the speed the slightly higher the chance of burn errors but like the other guy said unless the software says there was a burn error then your good.  I would burn less important stuff at max speed and more important stuff at maybe 50-75% speed, atleast thats how I do it.  audio cd's that I know I'm gonna use for a little while and probably throw out eventually I'll just burn at max speed, then cd/dvd containing important important files I decrease the speed a bit.


----------

